# How do you like my tip cup?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I ordered one that didn't fit my cup holder and it came with lights. So I took it out and made my own cup. A little hard to see at night but do you think it's worth a try?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 119914
> I ordered one that didn't fit my cup holder and it came with lights. So I took it out and made my own cup. A little hard to see at night but do you think it's worth a try?


MAJOR PROBLEM..

I see a $10 in there,

Leave $1.00 in max..

Also people are more likely to put money in an empty tip cup than a full one.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> MAJOR PROBLEM..
> 
> I see a $10 in there,
> 
> ...


If he put singles will be losing those juicy 20 normally gets


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> View attachment 120008


My center console is different than yours. I can't just open it up and put the strap around it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 119914
> I ordered one that didn't fit my cup holder and it came with lights. So I took it out and made my own cup. A little hard to see at night but do you think it's worth a try?


Go for it, out of curiosity is this your first time trying? I am curious about before and after results in a few weeks.

Far more productive than giving a pax 1 star IMO



Kerplunkenstein said:


> View attachment 120008


Nice one, but it looks like you bought this at an auction for a strip club that went out of business lol. Good luck


----------



## DenyJo (May 15, 2017)

Good one, but I haven't kept any tip cup in my car.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> MAJOR PROBLEM..
> 
> I see a $10 in there,
> 
> ...


Yeah!! This is true.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Best tip jar I've seen (and used) was in Vegas years ago. We do this party bus that's taking us from club to club. Our guide taking us and partying with us has ginormous boobs, which are practically coming out her shirt.

At the end, she wiggles em and says "this is my tip jar".

Everyone took turns "depositing" money, men and women. I even saw a $50 bill go in there. She probably has money in there she hasn't found yet.

Not that this helps us drivers, I was just reminded of that.
Best tip jar EVER!


----------

